# VapeCon 2016 - The Movie



## Silver

Hi all

We are extremely excited to publish the official movie for VapeCon 2016!



*This is the day vaping went mainstream in South Africa.*

Thanks to everyone who was there and to all the vendors for the incredible support. And to the ECIGSSA team that made this possible.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 29


----------



## Silver

Would also like to give credit and thanks to the amazing videographer who filmed and edited this super video. 

It was filmed and edited by *Unbreakable Media*

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## acorn

Epic, GOOD JOB

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Awesome thank you once again for a great experiance......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Awesome video @Silver 

I saw myself there for a moment. I'M A STAR!! whoohoooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Awesome right ... we're in at 1:16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Really Cool Vid 
Once again well done Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Excellent video @Silver 

Thanks for giving those of us who weren't there, an opportunity to view all the awesomeness that took place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Great show! Now I can really kick my @$$ for not being able to attend. There is always next year...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Goosebumps for days! I wanna go back 

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Renoster

Wooooow when is the next event? I did not even know... will defenatly attend


----------



## Gizmo

Amazing video! Really well done!! Watched 4 times already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Wow, this brings back so many good memories. 
Really grateful to @Vapington for that wonderful NCV competition prize that allowed me to be part of VapeCon 2016. 
And, a special thank to to the mod and admin team for arranging it all. 

VapeCon 2016 ... really something to remember.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vote we do this all again next year! 

Best movie ever! VapeCon 2017 here we come!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Anneries

Bring it to Cape Town! Wow. It looked amazing. What was the final attendance count? Looks like a lot of people enjoying the day.


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> I vote we do this all again next year!


Same time same place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nico_gti

Awesome video guys! Will definitely be there for the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Renoster said:


> Wooooow when is the next event? I did not even know... will defenatly attend



Hi @Renoster 
The date hasnt been set yet but will be communicated well in advance, dont worry 
Just keep an eye out on the forum.

PS - i see you joined the forum on 20 Sep, nearly a month after this event took place.


----------



## Silver

Anneries said:


> Bring it to Cape Town! Wow. It looked amazing. What was the final attendance count? Looks like a lot of people enjoying the day.



Hi @Anneries , around about 3,000 vapers strong 
It was amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster

Silver said:


> Hi @Renoster
> The date hasnt been set yet but will be communicated well in advance, dont worry
> Just keep an eye out on the forum.
> 
> PS - i see you joined the forum on 20 Sep, nearly a month after this event took place.


Wow so it basically took place when i started vaping haha, my badluck.. wont miss the next one now that i am part of the vaping community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are extremely excited to publish the official movie for VapeCon 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the day vaping went mainstream in South Africa.*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who was there and to all the vendors for the incredible support. And to the ECIGSSA team that made this possible.




A video well worth waiting for @Silver for those of us that can only share the excitement of the event via the posted pictures, stories and video. Thanks to all for posting them on the forum for those who are so far disconnected.

If I was 50 years younger you couldn't keep me away from VC2017, nor the chance to meet so many beautiful like minded people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> A video well worth waiting for @Silver for those of us that can only share the excitement of the event via the posted pictures, stories and video. Thanks to all for posting them on the forum for those who are so far disconnected.
> 
> If I was 50 years younger you couldn't keep me away from VC2017, nor the chance to meet so many beautiful like minded people.



Thank you @Spydro 
It would be just amazing to have you with us !
I am sure you can teach most of us a trick or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

Can’t we bring VapeCon 2017 forward a bit ... Say to next week or so ... or even sooner?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Warlock said:


> Can’t we bring VapeCon 2017 forward a bit ... Say to next week or so ... or even sooner?



I like your thinking @Warlock 

Unfortunately next week wont be possible - we are now focused on the ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet!!

Lots of planning going on for VapeCon 2017 already...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Silver said:


> we are now focused on the ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet


WoW this is great @Silver 
Hope is it just as successfully if not better than JHB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just felt like giving this thread a bump for the newer members that may not have watched the VapeCon 2016 movie.

Scroll up to the top and enjoy the 5 minute video

Still cant believe it. What a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Polar

Looks amazing, will be in attendance 2017!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Polar said:


> Looks amazing, will be in attendance 2017!!



That is awesome @Polar
Check out the VapeCon 2017 thread and you can RSVP there !
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/


----------



## OPium46

This looks like so much fun  any chance of something like this happening in Cape Town at some point?


----------



## Silver

OPium46 said:


> This looks like so much fun  any chance of something like this happening in Cape Town at some point?



Cant say for sure @OPium46 

But what I can tell you is that VapeCon2017 has already been announced and will be taking place on 26 August 2017 at the same venue in Preoria. 
Here is the thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
It is going to be a great event!

We have had several ECIGSSA Vape Meets in Cape Town. The last one was held on 5 Nov 2016.
It was great. Check it out here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/


----------



## OPium46

Silver said:


> Cant say for sure @OPium46
> 
> But what I can tell you is that VapeCon2017 has already been announced and will be taking place on 26 August 2017 at the same venue in Preoria.
> Here is the thread
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
> It is going to be a great event!
> 
> We have had several ECIGSSA Vape Meets in Cape Town. The last one was held on 5 Nov 2016.
> It was great. Check it out here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/


I'll definitely be keeping my eyes open for the next VapeMeet. Really keen on meeting fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for the newer members who may not have seen the official movie from VapeCon 2016

Check out the video on the first post on page 1 of this thread.

Getting into the VapeCon spirit 
It's going to be epic!

... or as @Rob Fisher will correct me, "MEGA EPIC"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NeoVapist

As i will be telling my friends about it. One already said yes.


----------



## Silver

For those of you who are wondering what VapeCon is all about

Take a look at the video of last year's event in the first post of this thread to get a taste...

It's going to be a superb day on 26th August 2017


----------



## Silver

Bumping this again for the benefit of the newer members

If you are in Gauteng on 26 August 2017, then you should try not to miss VapeCon 2017

If you don't know what VapeCon is all about, check out the first post in this thread to watch the movie from VapeCon 2016. 

This year's event is going to be *mega epic* and its less than 3 weeks to go...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

